

Exquisite Forest, a collaborative animation platform - bpierre
http://www.exquisiteforest.com/

======
bpierre
I like how the branches are represented as actual branches.

But I do not understand why they chose to build a Chrome app instead of a Web
app.

~~~
mrdoob2
It's not a Chrome app, is a web app.

However, the guys have just released it and haven't had much time to make sure
it works on other browsers yet. The only thing that shouldn't work on Firefox
at the moment is the audio as it uses Web Audio API. We'll look into it asap.

~~~
bpierre
Good to know!

Nothing works in Firefox (14 / OS X) or Opera (12 / OS X) at the moment.

